# Fixed Gm's Poor Decision On My 2008 2500 Suburban



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Well I reinforced the Receiver today. 
Since GM in their infinite wisdom decided to put a receiver rated at only 1000 lbs tongue weight on a new 2500 Suburban (same as a new 1500 Suburban)..........and integrated it in the bumper so that there is not an aftermarket Receiver available....ANYWHERE.....









Well someone had to step up and make it right.......reminds me of a couple of my favorite sayings......
God helps those who help themselves & if you want it done right, mine as well do it yourself!

Was like this at frame attachment









Now like this at the frame









Also added support back to the cross member


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good job! Looks stronger.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I do beleive all vehicles with tow package have a class 3 reciever hitch factory, which is rated at 10k/1k. Even my dually dodge had the same as yours, 10k/1k.

Felt kinda like you.. I put a class 5 rated at like 17,000/1700. Bet that will help out your hitch, good job!

Carey


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks very well done! No worrying anymore about that part of the towing system. Maybe GM will get the idea....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice work! You have some skills for sure!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks !!!

I wish it wasn't integrated....would have been cheaper, easier and carry a rating if i could of put a class 5 on........

When i called GM to ask them what i would want with a 10000lb puller (what else do you get a 2500 sub for - there aint no bed to load up) with a 1000lb rated receiver.....when all of their literature and the manual itself states its rated at 1500 lbs....they said do you want to do? exchange it for a Pickup?.........









I said no i want you to have someone pay for a custom Class 5 rated one.........reply No can DO........

This, in reality is probably better anyhow


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

This post got me to thinking so I went outside and checked what my 2008 2500HD had on it ...

My numbers were a little higher ...

Weight carrying was 7,500 / 13,000

Max tongue weight 1,000 / 1,500

Of course mine's not an intgrated bumper so that makes the difference right there...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> This post got me to thinking so I went outside and checked what my 2008 2500HD had on it ...
> 
> My numbers were a little higher ...
> 
> ...


Yeah your's is not integrated and is also interchangeable with after market hitches, which they should be. My 2004 1500 Suburban and my Fathers 2006 1500 were the same way as yours and also carried a 1500 lb Tongue weight rating....which is more than you need for the "rated" towing capacity if a 1500 Burb......GM was wise and put the same hitch on all subs/tahoes/pick-ups for simplicity.

New body style '07 & '08 Suburban's & Yukon's, specifically 3/4 ton's, are the only ones really affected, as they are not "rated" to carry the proper TW for the "rated" TT weight capacity......

The only compromise I made here is that the "rear crumple zone" is now inefficient, as i have made it all rigid.....









Maybe I will put a sticker on the back that says "Keep OFF" no rear crumple zone.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

clarkely said:


> Maybe I will put a sticker on the back that says "Keep OFF" no rear crumple zone.....


Much more effective saying ' Bumper reinforced, you will sustain more damage than usual if we connect'..Keep clear

Nice Job


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great job!!!!!

Thor


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Much more effective saying ' Bumper reinforced, you will sustain more damage than usual if we connect'..Keep clear


I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Much more effective saying ' Bumper reinforced, you will sustain more damage than usual if we connect'..Keep clear


I LIKE IT!!!








[/quote]

Ever notice how far people stop behind you when you drive with the hitch still in the receiver? I try not to drive with it in...but sometimes it happens. I get a kick out of watching them come up behind me.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Much more effective saying ' Bumper reinforced, you will sustain more damage than usual if we connect'..Keep clear


I LIKE IT!!!








[/quote]

Ever notice how far people stop behind you when you drive with the hitch still in the receiver? I try not to drive with it in...but sometimes it happens. I get a kick out of watching them come up behind me.
[/quote]

Yes it is illegal to leave it in, in most states, But i have been known to occasionally leave it in...









I liked the idea of having a pre-bumper stopper.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Yes it is illegal to leave it in, in most states, But i have been known to occasionally leave it in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?!?! I had no idea.









I thought it just had to be under the length that a flag is required, which I think is 18"









Oh well, not a problem anymore with the new hitch....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

clarkely said:


> Thanks !!!
> 
> I wish it wasn't integrated....would have been cheaper, easier and carry a rating if i could of put a class 5 on........
> 
> ...


So how do you get the hitch off the vehicle if need be ? Is it removeable without a plasma cutter?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

California Jim said:


> Thanks !!!
> 
> I wish it wasn't integrated....would have been cheaper, easier and carry a rating if i could of put a class 5 on........
> 
> ...


So how do you get the hitch off the vehicle if need be ? Is it removeable without a plasma cutter?
[/quote]

You don't. Cut her off, You got it!!

Since there is not an aftermarket receiver available.....and there will not be one, because it is integrated into the bumper and rear crumple zone........no one will manufacture one (liability), i had to do something.....so i did......I even contacted a custom hitch receiver Manufaturer that Sean Woodruff (ProPride) had suggested, the fella is in Canada, and a couple people had told me of him and that he was the only one they knew of that would custom make and have it rated. Called him.....and no go......best bet was to reinforce it.

The only reason i should need to take it off is in the event of a failure.....at which time I would need to do some rewelding and Re-engineering anyhow......

So in my opionion....this was the best and only solution available.


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Holy cow!
I love my Yukon... with 4 four kids it makes my TV options much slimmer. I hope they fix this in the years to come. I'll be checking the receiver out when it is time to buy a new TV.
Thanks for the onfo!
Jim

PS: I can't weld, so doing this myself is not an option.


----------

